# I love PirateCat!



## thedungeondelver (Apr 11, 2009)

Now where's my free account?


----------



## hong (Apr 11, 2009)

I too love Piratecat. Let me tell you how much I've come to love Piratecat since I began to live. There are 387.44 million miles of neurons in complex tangles that fill my brain. If the word 'love' was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those hundreds of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the love I feel for Piratecat at this micro-instant. Love. Love.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 11, 2009)

Suck-up!

But damn. That's a lotta love. And neurons.


----------



## Mark (Apr 11, 2009)

I heart PC in a big way.





_iykwimaityd_


----------



## Nikosandros (Apr 11, 2009)

I live too far away to interact with the physical Piretacat. I was saving money to get the PDF version, but now WotC has decided to fire me as a customer.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought in order to get PC's full attention you had to get up on stage at the Ennies and profess your love wearing nothing but a pair of pink lacey panties and heels.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 11, 2009)

Nikosandros said:


> I live too far away to interact with the physical Piretacat. I was saving money to get the PDF version, but now WotC has decided to fire me as a customer.



 Piratecat is clearly not affiliated with WotC, as WotC hates pirates.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 11, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> I thought in order to get PC's full attention you had to get up on stage at the Ennies and profess your love wearing nothing but a pair of pink lacey panties and heels.




Security stopped me again last year.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 11, 2009)

I dare anyone to do that...

And yes, my camera will be busy clicking.



Ghostwind said:


> I thought in order to get PC's full attention you had to get up on stage at the Ennies and profess your love wearing nothing but a pair of pink lacey panties and heels.


----------



## Ares (Apr 11, 2009)

I first met Cat o' Pirates while crossing the deadly Amazon river.  As befitting gents of our stature, we immediately began fighting to the death.  We fought all the way up to the Alps, where we were separated by avalanche.    

Catlord, your head will be mine!....oh, and I want my left eye back.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 11, 2009)

hong said:


> I too love Piratecat. Let me tell you how much I've come to love Piratecat since I began to live. There are 387.44 million miles of neurons in complex tangles that fill my brain. If the word 'love' was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those hundreds of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the love I feel for Piratecat at this micro-instant. Love. Love.




Do you know that if you take all the neurons from a man's brain and lay them end to end in a line...



... that man would die? 

PS


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2009)

This should be in General Rules.

'cause Piratecat rules.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 11, 2009)

Every night, before I go to bed, I take his fourth leg out of the shrine in my basement, and place it under my pillow with a pair of gnome miniatures. I dream of him every time I sleep.


----------



## Phaezen (Apr 11, 2009)

Why the Humor tag though?

Loving Piratecat is serious business...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 11, 2009)

> I too love Piratecat. Let me tell you how much I've come to love Piratecat since I began to live. There are 387.44 million miles of neurons in complex tangles that fill my brain. If the word 'love' was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those hundreds of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the love I feel for Piratecat at this micro-instant. Love. Love.




Just remember that the rest of your body (including your pee pee) loves Mike Mearls!



> I thought in order to get PC's full attention you had to get up on stage at the Ennies and profess your love wearing nothing but a pair of pink lacey panties and heels.



That's Rel, not Piratecat.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2009)

If it was PKitty's idea to make a separate forum for all the pdf spam, then he sure gets my love!  Platonic, of course.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> Every night, before I go to bed, I take his fourth leg out of the shrine in my basement, and place it under my pillow with a pair of gnome miniatures. I dream of him every time I sleep.




That is way, WAY, WAY too much information dude.


----------



## FireLance (Apr 12, 2009)

Nikosandros said:


> I live too far away to interact with the physical Piretacat. I was saving money to get the PDF version, but now WotC has decided to fire me as a customer.



The obvious solution is to get Piratedcat.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 12, 2009)

I love Piratecat and was glad to meet him a few times in Milwaukee for Gen Con -- especially that first informal EN World meetup so many years ago.  (I think half of us ran over to Major Goolsby's to grab sandwiches.)

Thanks for all you do here!


----------



## Klaus (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd love Piratecat more, but I'm afraid KidCthulhu would claim my sanity.

It's Piratecat's world, and we're just living in it.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> Why the Humor tag though?
> 
> Loving Piratecat is serious business...





And time consuming.  He's a very demanding partner, or so they all say.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2009)

I love Piratecat more than you do.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 12, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I love Piratecat more than you do.



I know.  I wrote a story about that. . .


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Apr 12, 2009)

Piratecat may be lovable, but why do we hear notihing of Ninjacat?


----------



## Umbran (Apr 12, 2009)

DreadPirateMurphy said:


> Piratecat may be lovable, but why do we hear notihing of Ninjacat?




He killed Ninjacat and took his stuff.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 12, 2009)

Umbran said:


> He killed Ninjacat and took his stuff.



So Piratecats ARE superior to Ninjacats! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 13, 2009)

Lord Tirian said:


> So Piratecats ARE superior to Ninjacats!




Well, _ours_ is.  I wouldn't make the same claim about all of them.  Not that I can confirm or deny the existence of other Piratecats....


----------



## fba827 (Apr 13, 2009)

Reposted from me in another thread ..http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/253867-amuse-me-dammit-2.html#post4743882

*PirateCat          Level 25 Elite Soldier*
Medium natural humanoid (moderator)           Exp: 14000
*Initiative* +22     *Senses* Perception +25; grandmother-vision
*Aura of Moderation (Fear)* aura 5: all posters within 5 of Piratecat's post undergo more self-editing prior to posting
*HP* 466; *Bloodied* 233
*AC* 43; *Fortitude* 39; *Reflex* 38; *Will* 40
*Immune* charms, flumphs; *Resist* 20 stupidity
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 10; thread-teleport 20
*Action Points* 1
 *Poster* (minor; at-will) * *Implement*
  +32 vs AC; thread is appended by Piratecat's own post.
 *Keyboard of Editing* (immediate reaction when attacked by grandma insensitivity or stupidity; at-will) * *Implement*
  +32 vs AC; 4d10+9 shame damage and target's post is edited.
 *Thread Mash* (standard; at-will) * *Implement*
  Reach 2; +30 vs Fort; thread is shifted or closed. All posters in thread are dazed for 1 round.
 *Ban Hammer* (opportunity attack; encounter) * *Weapon*
  Reach 2; +30 vs Reflex; 5d12+9 shame damage and target is banned for 1 week.
*Alignment* Lawful Good     *Languages* Common, basic leet speak
*Skills* History +26, Intimidate +25, Insight +25
*Str 25* (+19)     *Dex 26* (+21)     *Wis* 27 (+19)
*Con 25* (+19)     *Int 28* (+21)     *Cha* 27 (+19)
*Equipment* Ban Hammer, Keyboard of Editing, Avatar Picture of Amusement


(I'm half inclined to make it a Moderator Template to apply to all of you elite mods.  And then a solo stat block for Morrus  Leaving us minions with just the "Poster" attack)

But then that would just show how much free time I have when I'm claiming to be otherwise productive


----------

